# Hummer Tennis Ii The Sequel!



## foztex

OK here's the rub, a coupla years ago we had a great thread called Hummer Tennis it was a light hearted ping pong of hummer pics primarily between me and Hawkey, we had a great time and saw some superb watches. One of the great attractions about Accutrons for me is the unbelievable variety of models, that's apart from how astoundingly cool a tuning fork movement is.

Since then we've had a few converts to hummer-ism and some real experts join, so seeing Paul's post about Ken's fantastic Gold Accy, I reckon it's about time we had another 'tennis' thread.

It's not a competition, just if you post and someone posts a pic after you, see it as your duty (unless you've run out of watches) to respond with another pic. This way we get to see everyones entire hummer collection, all in glorious technicolour and all in one place.

Now if that aint porn I obviously need to get out more!

heres a daft pic to kick off, been seen before but its fun. Horrific Clanger junk collection accident.










and a pic I've not shown before of my SMf300 trio. My first(brace silver dial), my strapper and my GMT bezelled version.










really looking forward to the pics lads, all the best

andy


----------



## jasonm

Wont be long before Im 'Out' but heres my return..

Alysons teeny tiny Accutron..


----------



## SharkBike

foztex said:


> OK here's the rub, a coupla years ago we had a great thread called Hummer Tennis it was a light hearted ping pong of hummer pics primarily between me and Hawkey, we had a great time and saw some superb watches.


I remember that thread...classic.



Silver Hawk said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you done Paul?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not....I've only just started :lol:
Click to expand...

And at the end, just when it looks like Jason's got it, Paul lobs over two more. :rofl:


----------



## dombox40

Here's one to be going on with Zenith F300


----------



## watchnutz

My lob return


----------



## dombox40

Here,s my backhand Bill but I know I,m going to run out of shots before you.


----------



## watchnutz

Back at you!


----------



## JonW

I'll start with my Accutron 70s Spaceview - The last of my Accutron hummers... and the best in my book - unless I can find an anniversary in SS thats mint... lemme know if you see one..


----------



## watchnutz

changeup from Accutrons for a bit.


----------



## Agent orange

At last a game I can play . Coming back at you with an Allegro Electronic.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## watchnutz

Canadian RR Accutron


----------



## JonW

An old pic, but a good one imho...

Omega Seamaster SMf300 - What can I say... I love these watches, so does Foz... it comes over in the DD article I think, and more and more people are enjoying them now. good on ya guys!


----------



## SharkBike

Wow...that's a jaw-dropper Jon.


----------



## watchnutz

Last return of the night for me.


----------



## Silver Hawk

The question is, does Foztex (Andy) have more or less Hummers than our last tennis match....I suspect more 

And we now have Watchnutz (Bill) on board...and he's got masses. This could get interesting. 

I'll start with what I posted yesterday:


----------



## JonW

SharkBike said:


> Wow...that's a jaw-dropper Jon.


Thanks mate, Its probably the nicest NOS one Ive ever seen... and Ive seen a few now


----------



## squareleg

Gonna be a short rally for me, this one, so I'll go for that high lob into the backhand court!

The gorgeous Hamilton RR50.


----------



## Silver Hawk

I've just been reviewing our first match....I know what I did wrong....I posted two pictures per reply while others only posted one picture. I wont make that mistake again.







:lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk

squareleg said:


> Gonna be a short rally for me, this one, so I'll go for that high lob into the backhand court!
> 
> The gorgeous Hamilton RR50.


Mods! Mods! *Foul*! :taz:

That's not a hummer.


----------



## Jonmurgie

Recently joined the "hummer" club:


----------



## squareleg

Silver Hawk said:


> squareleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna be a short rally for me, this one, so I'll go for that high lob into the backhand court!
> 
> The gorgeous Hamilton RR50.
> 
> 
> 
> Mods! Mods! *Foul*! :taz:
> 
> That's not a hummer.
Click to expand...

Oops. Sorry. I told you it was going to be a short rally!


----------



## KEITHT

Cross court lob.......oHHH its on the line


----------



## Stuart Davies

Ist Service.

It's an ace!










...but I am forced to retire with a back strain!

NEXT!


----------



## Agent orange

New balls please!










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Silver Hawk

You guys don't know how to play. :lol:

You're meant to save your best to the end....Andy taught me that. 

So a very unassuming asymmetric 214 Accutron for my second serve....and its about time Andy posted his next


----------



## KEITHT

Out..what do you mean OUT...that ball was in..!!!


----------



## JonW

Im almost out...


----------



## watchnutz

I'm back in the game after a short breather. I'm the elder remember.


----------



## KEITHT

Second serve.....


----------



## watchnutz

return

I think Paul is letting us use up all our shots before volleying


----------



## dombox40

I think this one takes the set with that volley down the line not out yet.


----------



## SharkBike

Silver Hawk said:


> The question is, does Foztex (Andy) have more or less Hummers than our last tennis match....I suspect more


Bet he did a fair bit of research and an inventory check before starting this one. 

Or...maybe he scored a lot of them and didn't tell anyone.


----------



## SharkBike

*Snorkel Slam!!!*










(pic courtesy of Silver Hawk 'cause mine blow)


----------



## Silver Hawk

watchnutz said:


> I think Paul is letting us use up all our shots before volleying


Sort of....I'm waiting for Andy...he started this return match and now isn't playing fair. :schmoll:


----------



## dombox40

SharkBike said:


> *Snorkel Slam!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (pic courtesy of Silver Hawk 'cause mine blow)


This shot was a cracker right down the line.


----------



## Stuart Davies

Just got the trainer out on court to tend to my injuries so could be OK for another 1st serve :lol:

(besides nothing was mentioned as to whether you still owned the watch or not!  )










Arrrrgh - no...that's it...I am out of here!!!


----------



## watchnutz

Don't still own it? Stuart, Stuart, double fault on that serve.







:lol:

My serve.


----------



## foztex

Silver Hawk said:


> watchnutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Paul is letting us use up all our shots before volleying
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of....I'm waiting for Andy...he started this return match and now isn't playing fair. :schmoll:
Click to expand...

Haha, Paul I've only a couple more than last time. To be honest I think I should have called it volleyball rather than tennis, should we have picked teams?! 

True I started it but it's not really a match, I was using it as a great excuse to have another monster hummer pics thread, frankly mate I reckon me and you ought to team up against Bill, I fear he may do the pair of us :lol:

Lovely pics so far fellas, Sharky I bloomin' love that Snorkel, those lugs are tops.

Bill I like that Rado, never seen one before and Keith great to see you showing off your rarities, the markers on that Longines are just smashing.

here's another from me, an SMf I've just done some shots of, I'll away with my camera and try and get some new ones of the collection so I can join in properly.










have fun

Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk

foztex said:


> frankly mate I reckon me and you ought to team up against Bill, I fear he may do the pair of us :lol:


Too true Andy...Bill is the dark horse in this match...just look at the Longines above...wow! I've said it before, and I'll say it again, if I was to ever start another watch collecting theme fear , it would be Longines-Wittnauer watches from the 1950s/60s/70s...they are just great!

So a Longines for me:


----------



## watchnutz

Dark horse? Nah, I'm just a poor OLD country boy just trying to stay in the game.


----------



## watchnutz

Ok I'll consider that a net and do a second serve with a Accutron Alpha.


----------



## Stuart Davies

watchnutz said:


> Don't still own it? Stuart, Stuart, double fault on that serve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


No Bill - Rich (Toshi) has got it now... :sadwalk:  :crybaby:

***Stuart has just left the stadium***


----------



## dombox40

This is my last shot so I,ve made it a good un! I think this should count as 100 Bulovas


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Sorry I don`t understand tennis h34r:

but I`ll serve/return or whatever :blink:

with this...

*Bulova Accutron 218,1970.*


----------



## watchnutz

_"This is my last shot so I,ve made it a good un! I think this should count as 100 Bulovas"_

Sorry to see you leave the court. 

I must say while that is an interesting watch, in Accutron circles, it doesn't count as 1 of these.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

My last shot (but it is a gem)...

*Omega Seamaster f300 120m, circa mid 1970s*










I think I might have to get some more of these musical instruments*  *


----------



## watchnutz

That is a gem, Mach. That is one I keep hoping to add to the collection.


----------



## Agent orange

Love all!










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Agent orange

And a cunningly disguised backhand 










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## KEITHT

Easily returned with a amazing lob ( get it?? )










Point to me i think... :tongue2:


----------



## watchnutz

You trying to STER something up, Keith? :huh:










Now if you'll excuse me I think I'll sit in the stands and watch the match play for a while.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Here is a '_killer_' shot...if you know what I mean.


----------



## watchnutz

That is killer with a coffin band to boot!


----------



## Silver Hawk

watchnutz said:


> That is killer with a coffin band to boot!


Did you miss my poor joke, Bill?....."killer" i.e. coffin :lol: :sadwalk:


----------



## watchnutz

Don't feel bad, Paul, I never got Benny Hill either!


----------



## Silver Hawk

watchnutz said:


> Don't feel bad, Paul, I never got Benny Hill either!


Neither did I.


----------



## Who. Me?

Am I too late to play?

Has anyone served?

If not, I'll throw in with a two-tone Omega Geneve...










... be gentle, it's my first time using this lens. Need to practice with the focus a bit.


----------



## mjolnir

For my only backhand of the game i'll use my Titus F300










and off to watch from the stands now


----------



## Silver Hawk

I think Keith's lob is going to be hard to beat (did I really say that? :lol: )


----------



## Who. Me?

I'm saving a nice one (that I bought from Keith).

In the mean time, have a Tissonic back at you...


----------



## andy s

foztex said:


> OK here's the rub, a coupla years ago we had a great thread called Hummer Tennis it was a light hearted ping pong of hummer pics primarily between me and Hawkey, we had a great time and saw some superb watches. One of the great attractions about Accutrons for me is the unbelievable variety of models, that's apart from how astoundingly cool a tuning fork movement is.
> 
> Since then we've had a few converts to hummer-ism and some real experts join, so seeing Paul's post about Ken's fantastic Gold Accy, I reckon it's about time we had another 'tennis' thread.
> 
> It's not a competition, just if you post and someone posts a pic after you, see it as your duty (unless you've run out of watches) to respond with another pic. This way we get to see everyones entire hummer collection, all in glorious technicolour and all in one place.
> 
> Now if that aint porn I obviously need to get out more!
> 
> heres a daft pic to kick off, been seen before but its fun. Horrific Clanger junk collection accident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a pic I've not shown before of my SMf300 trio. My first(brace silver dial), my strapper and my GMT bezelled version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really looking forward to the pics lads, all the best
> 
> andy
> 
> [/quote
> 
> sorry bit slow of the mark hope this thread runs as i have some work problems that may take some days. slightly girly serve not my picy but my watch


----------



## watchnutz

OK,ready to go again.


----------



## Silver Hawk

watchnutz said:


> OK,ready to go again.


Robinson's Barley Water? epsi:

15 all


----------



## AbingtonLad

I don't have any balls and can't join in but can't resist saying how lovely that dial is Paul.

Can I umpire? :lol:


----------



## Agent orange

Line call 










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Silver Hawk

40 : 15


----------



## watchnutz




----------



## JonW

not many left for me now... I have a couple more in bits and could include my f8192 but its at the menders being condemmed  So I'll leave you with me best...


----------



## watchnutz

lovely, Jon. Someday I hope to add a chrono.


----------



## Agent orange

What is it about blue dials that I like so much?










No cyclops needed for that serve (thank god  )

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## watchnutz

You guys are wearing me out. Another couple of days and I'm done for.


----------



## JonW

Gary, Im with you mate, Blue rocks! add a touch of orange as well and I go all giddy LOL


----------



## Agent orange

watchnutz said:


> You guys are wearing me out. Another couple of days and I'm done for.


A couple more days . I think I'd better slow down a bit. Mixed doubles anyone?

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## SharkBike

*Smash!*










...and OUT. ardon:

Time to hit the showers...and head for the bar. :drinks:


----------



## watchnutz

Last one for the night here also. Just for the night. :blink:


----------



## Silver Hawk

Agent orange said:


> What is it about blue dials that I like so much?


Is it the way they start flaking at the batons? :tongue2:


----------



## KEITHT

Well....looks like i made it through to the 2nd round.

So will serve an Ace with this......POW!!!! ( now back in the fold :tongue2: )


----------



## frogspawn

Can any one play?


----------



## thunderbolt

KEITHT said:


> Well....looks like i made it through to the 2nd round.
> 
> So will serve an Ace with this......POW!!!! ( now back in the fold :tongue2: )


I say. Damn fine shot Sir.


----------



## Silver Hawk

frogspawn said:


> Can any one play?


Only those with hummers....and that is a very fine black-dialled F300...so yes, you can play. Which team are you on? :huh:

Black-dialled Accutron to match yours Sir!


----------



## watchnutz

Lots of nice shots taken while I was off court!


----------



## KEITHT

This return shot is solid gold.....


----------



## watchnutz

Solid gold return down the line


----------



## Silver Hawk

I hate gold, its almost foul play ....so here is solid stainless steel down-to-earth shot...


----------



## watchnutz

return


----------



## watchnutz

Guess that was my point so I'll serve again.


----------



## watchnutz

Looks like I served to an empty court. May as well take timeout to get a haircut.


----------



## KEITHT

watchnutz said:


> return


Net shot, surely ...that's a Franken isn't it??


----------



## Silver Hawk

In space, no one can hear you scream..but the tennis is wonderful.


----------



## KEITHT

Arrrghhh...a difficult shot to return.....but an unconventional volley should suffice...

Wallop....!!


----------



## Agent orange

Did someone say sp*ace*?










Get it?

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## SharkBike




----------



## Silver Hawk

KEITHT said:


> Arrrghhh...a difficult shot to return.....but an unconventional volley should suffice...
> 
> Wallop....!!


I think I want that watch.


----------



## KEITHT

SharkBike said:


>


I think we need the Umpire on this shot...... :lol:


----------



## KEITHT

must be my* Cer *ve


----------



## Silver Hawk

KEITHT said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we need the Umpire on this shot...... :lol:
Click to expand...

Streaker on the court! :skirt:

Doubles anyone? :huh:


----------



## watchnutz

Looks like a lot of volleying while I was gone. Saved me a few shots. BTW that was no franken.

Here's a franken of sorts, but since it's entirely Accutron I think it qualifies for the match. Just different dial and hands without lume.


----------



## watchnutz

KEITHT said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we need the Umpire on this shot...... :lol:
Click to expand...

Looks like a rather poor Photoshop job to me. I think that calls for a forfeit of the match. :tongue2:


----------



## Silver Hawk

That SharkBike was never a serious contender....too busy drinking Pina Coladas by the pool side if you ask me....

I'm still in space....


----------



## Agent orange

To carry on the space tennis theme :blink:










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## SharkBike

:beach:


----------



## watchnutz

Some guys have got it made! Jealous? You bet, it's still cold up here in the north.

Well if we keep playing maybe we can break a sweat.


----------



## Silver Hawk

More space debris for me...but now returning to earth for the second set.


----------



## watchnutz

You call that space?


----------



## Agent orange

Not a f300 but still a hummer and still on a space theme










Is that a bit of chalk I see being kicked up?

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Silver Hawk

watchnutz said:


> You call that space?


I don't know what that is Bill...not like any Astro that I've seen before...game, set and match? :huh:

Not quite...I've still got a few to go...


----------



## watchnutz

Ah Grasshopper, just because you haven't seen does not mean not so! Notice T Swiss T below 6 and still a 214

Seen this?










or this?


----------



## frogspawn

Bit of a googly but I don't think we've had one of these


----------



## Silver Hawk

frogspawn said:


> Bit of a googly but I don't think we've had one of these


I know who has one of those...he must be saving it back for a killer serve or something... :blink:

This one should keep me in the game....but Bill sure is serving some aces.


----------



## watchnutz

Thanks for reminding me of this one, Paul. Bit of a patina mess on the dial though.


----------



## mjolnir

This is turning into a great game.

I don't think there's ever been a better name for a watch than Tronosonic

Now, which side am I cheering for or doesn't it matter :blink:


----------



## PhilM

Sold both of mine :sadwalk:

BTW Great thread gents.. and I have a feeling the big guns must be coming out soon :thumbup:


----------



## Silver Hawk

PhilM said:


> BTW Great thread gents.. and I have a feeling the big guns must be coming out soon :thumbup:


Really? What else is there? I'm holding a very special one back for my grand slam....but still got masses to go yet :lol:

Everyone's got one of these...so lets get this one out of the way.


----------



## watchnutz

I'm running low here myself. Serves be right for doubling up!


----------



## Silver Hawk

We should have a rest Bill....we've played hard...give the others a go....Andy hasn't really started yet --- I'm speaking from experience here!


----------



## jasonm

I thought this was my last one...










But just remembered The Hawk has one of mine still, so he might have to take my shot for me...( not that hes taken a photo of course, and why should he?)


----------



## KEITHT

Had to stop for some treatment on my _elbow_

Thwack......


----------



## Silver Hawk

KEITHT said:


> Had to stop for some treatment on my _elbow_
> 
> Thwack......


I was wondering just the other day if you still had that..... :blink:


----------



## Agent orange

Almost forgot about Megasonics. I wonder who has this now?










Is it time for tea yet or is that the wrong game?

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Silver Hawk

Agent orange said:


> Almost forgot about Megasonics. I wonder who has this now?


Err...we're only meant to be posting pictures of watches we _currently_ own.....UMPIRE! :tongue2:


----------



## jasonm

That post was ......................'OUT'


----------



## Agent orange

Silver Hawk said:


> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost forgot about Megasonics. I wonder who has this now?
> 
> 
> 
> Err...we're only meant to be posting pictures of watches we _currently_ own.....UMPIRE! :tongue2:
Click to expand...

 :taz: I don't believe it! Having a McEnroe style paddy now . Still got a few moves left though.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## feenix

Been away for a couple of days and only just saw this thread, been some REALLY nice watches posted guys, got a couple myself so I'll throw them in as I get chance, may take a couple of days though as my living rooms is ready to be decorated and there are watches all over the place. 

Bulova RR Approved 214, GP but apart from that, fantastic.


----------



## dombox40

Phew watching this game is giving me a stiff neck I,m off for a glass of robinsons barley water before the next serve.


----------



## bridgeman

Agent orange said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost forgot about Megasonics. I wonder who has this now?
> 
> 
> 
> Err...we're only meant to be posting pictures of watches we _currently_ own.....UMPIRE! :tongue2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :taz: I don't believe it! Having a McEnroe style paddy now . Still got a few moves left though.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary
Click to expand...

back to the megasonic-might just be me via the hawk -what a sound! :tongue2:


----------



## Toshi

Stuart Davies said:


> Just got the trainer out on court to tend to my injuries so could be OK for another 1st serve :lol:
> 
> (besides nothing was mentioned as to whether you still owned the watch or not!  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrrrgh - no...that's it...I am out of here!!!


Posting photos of other people's watches, eh?


















:tongue2:


----------



## watchnutz

What happened? Timeout for tea?


----------



## Who. Me?

Is this a foul?...










..triple shot.


----------



## Toshi

not sure of the rules, but here's another...


----------



## Silver Hawk

Right, after a good night's sleep, the elbow has recovered a little and I'm ready to continue...


----------



## Toshi

well I can follow with this beauty - remember this, Paul? :tongue2:


----------



## Silver Hawk

Toshi said:


> well I can follow with this beauty - remember this, Paul? :tongue2:


I do indeed, and since it is not _currently_ in your collection, that is probably a foul ball







. We'll have to get a judgement from the umpires on this one. :tongue2:


----------



## Toshi

Silver Hawk said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> well I can follow with this beauty - remember this, Paul? :tongue2:
> 
> 
> 
> I do indeed, and since it is not _currently_ in your collection, that is probably a foul ball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . We'll have to get a judgement from the umpires on this one. :tongue2:
Click to expand...

LOL, so a watch away for servicing doesn't count?

Ok then, how about this?


----------



## PhilM

Silver Hawk said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> well I can follow with this beauty - remember this, Paul? :tongue2:
> 
> 
> 
> I do indeed, and since it is not _currently_ in your collection, that is probably a foul ball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . We'll have to get a judgement from the umpires on this one. :tongue2:
Click to expand...

It's OUT 

As possession is 9/10ths of the law


----------



## watchnutz

I say we need to have a ruling lads. The fellow who threw the gauntlet has made 2 serves and been sandbagging us. I would say if you don't play in the prelims, you are unseeded and can't play for the championship. Are you with me?


----------



## foztex

Finally!,,

sorry for the delay chaps, I was intent to participate with new photos and have been terribly busy with other things. Namely bloomin' spring cleaning 

So I've a few photo's done and hosted. For my first proper 'service' I think it only proper to start with the hummer that started it all for me. A 218 Franken that I made up from a donor movement and a NOS case I picked up. It was my first ever project and would never have come off had it not been for the help and advice of the lads. Spookily I started the thread on it exactly 3 years and 1 day ago!

what timing 

Oh and by the way, do Electroquartz count? I know the crystal is essentially a miniature tuning fork in that it vibrates, but its a bit of a stretch. Damn lovely lookers mind so I am well happy to see them 










great participation fellas, I may have been a bit slack getting going but I have really enjoyed watching.

cheers

Andy

edit rubbish spelling and I've just seen Bills post, am I forgiven Bill


----------



## frogspawn

Without wishing to go OT, imagine this lot together in one room - how many DB, think we might need ear defenders?


----------



## Silver Hawk

foztex said:


> edit rubbish spelling and I've just seen Bills post, am I forgiven Bill


Not until you catch us up ... with at least a 10 watch post.


----------



## Toshi

foztex said:


> Oh and by the way, do Electroquartz count? I know the crystal is essentially a miniature tuning fork in that it vibrates, but its a bit of a stretch. Damn lovely lookers mind so I am well happy to see them


well, they do hum, Andy, and as it's "Hummer tennis" I think it should be allowed. Now if you'd called it "tuning fork" tennis of course I wouldn't have brought it up :tongue2:

anyway, another from me - surely no-one can question this one? :huh:


----------



## KEITHT

A smash from the back court....virtually unreturnable i reckon...


----------



## Silver Hawk

The smash was too hard Keith...it went out...so no need to attempt a return :tongue2:

An unconventional weird shaped shot from me...


----------



## KEITHT

Doh...

Best try a more subtle shot......not !!!!


----------



## foztex

Lovely IWC's Keith and I do love that D Paul. So if we are on unusual shapes, here an asymmetric 228.










Hey Rich do Beta's really hum? cool, what do they sound like? I've never handled one. Interesting.

Andy


----------



## KEITHT

foztex said:


> Hey Rich do Beta's really hum? cool, what do they sound like? I've never handled one. Interesting.
> 
> Andy


More of a high pitched whine, Andy...not as pleasant a sound as the Accutrons and ESA hummers...but not as screechy as the Megasonics...


----------



## Who. Me?

Ugly shot this...


----------



## foztex

KEITHT said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Rich do Beta's really hum? cool, what do they sound like? I've never handled one. Interesting.
> 
> Andy
> 
> 
> 
> More of a high pitched whine, Andy...not as pleasant a sound as the Accutrons and ESA hummers...but not as screechy as the Megasonics...
Click to expand...

 wicked, cheers Keith I will have to have a listen to one someday. fascinating.

Andy


----------



## foztex

taking a cue from Andy's TV Titus, here's a smashing 218 I got off PG a couple of years ago.










Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk

Thwack!


----------



## Toshi

I'm all out of hummers :sadwalk:


----------



## watchnutz

This shot ought to make Paul so ill he will have to withdraw from competition. :tongue2:


----------



## Silver Hawk

watchnutz said:


> This shot ought to make Paul so ill he will have to withdraw from competition. :tongue2:


No chance...and a quick & equally nasty return:


----------



## foztex

Silver Hawk said:


> Thwack!


 Snap 










Andy


----------



## foztex

and if its a bit of loud gold you are after hows about this 10k 228. its actually rather appealing in the flesh, the dial is sort of 'oil on water'-ish.










cheers


----------



## watchnutz

Return


----------



## KEITHT

Bit late with the gopping Accutrons...so a rather limp return ...


----------



## Steve's Dad

YOU CANNOT BE SERIOUS! (said in John McEnroe style voice)

Oops! This tired old thing just hit the net.


----------



## watchnutz

A rather weak drop shot to the forecourt.


----------



## Steve's Dad

This is just back from Hawk's training camp and may put in a better effort.


----------



## KEITHT

Shots are getting a little tired....best serve up something special..

Kepow...!!


----------



## watchnutz

Nice shot! To bad it went past the baseline though. ( thats what those hard shots do) *OUT*


----------



## Silver Hawk

New balls please.


----------



## Steve's Dad

New Balls? Better bring on the NOS!


----------



## watchnutz

return


----------



## Steve's Dad

Right, time to bring out my best player, fighting fit from a recent to trip to Essex.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Perfect for tennis across two time zone:


----------



## Who. Me?

A cone-troversial return?...


----------



## watchnutz

match at love


----------



## foztex

back hand (set) !

oh lor the puns are getting painful 










Andy

Paul that Railroad is excellent.


----------



## KEITHT

This match is taking its toll...i feel like i've been run over by a train...


----------



## Silver Hawk

I think I hate tennis...


----------



## KEITHT

Wow.....hard ball to return...so i will try a similar shot to my last


----------



## watchnutz

Back at ya


----------



## Who. Me?

backhand...










...getting a bit tight now.


----------



## KEITHT

last shot tonight...


----------



## Silver Hawk

The one on the left; the one on the right doesn't play tennis.


----------



## watchnutz

Am I alone on the court here?


----------



## foztex

Railroad it is










Andy


----------



## watchnutz

No strain to return.


----------



## Who. Me?

A lob from Accutron to Zenith in the corner...


----------



## Silver Hawk

A really _accurate_ return...


----------



## foztex

New balls please!










214 hidden spaceview, 1 more photo and I am going to have to take some more pics.

Andy


----------



## watchnutz

A rather weak return


----------



## foztex

Oh I dunno Bill, I like that dial. Well this is the last from me until I get time to snap. I adore the black HSV that I posted earlier but this Teal textured dial 214 is always vying with it as my favourite 214. Time for a towel and a drink 










back in the game soon

Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk

foztex said:


> New balls please!


OK!


----------



## watchnutz

Gotta be careful only have about a dozen shots left


----------



## Silver Hawk

Are we still playing or is the game over? Who won?

Twack!

(yes, it humms!)


----------



## foztex

Silver Hawk said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> 
> New balls please!
> 
> 
> 
> OK!
Click to expand...

 Spectacular shot Paul,

I bet that is the most megasonics gathered together since Bienne in '74.

I've watches left but need to do more pics. I promised I would do new ones for this thread so if you could bear with me.

Andy


----------



## KEITHT

I haven't finished...far from it...just been busy and need to take a few pics as well.

keith


----------



## watchnutz

I had left the court since there was nothing but net for so long.

Guess I'll use the old wood racket for this shot.


----------



## KEITHT

Ooooohhhh....that makes me shiver!!!


----------



## Silver Hawk

Last one from me...I have few loose balls* lying around on the tennis court ground, but I'm not bothering to post those.

Have a good game guys!

(* busted Accutrons, ESA 9162s awaiting some TLC).


----------



## KEITHT

Silver Hawk said:


> (* busted Accutrons, ESA 9162s awaiting some TLC).
> 
> Aaahh! don't those count...thats over half of my collection excluded from the game....really must stop buying crap...
> 
> Mind you, that f300 of mine you like Paul, came as a pile if s**t disguised as a fuzzy photo... :lol:


----------



## Who. Me?

Ahh go on with ye then...










Merry paddy's day.


----------



## foztex

Silver Hawk said:


> Last one from me...I have few loose balls* lying around on the tennis court ground, but I'm not bothering to post those.
> 
> Have a good game guys!
> 
> (* busted Accutrons, ESA 9162s awaiting some TLC).


 thanks for playing Paul, some absolute crackers and an ace finale, chip in when you get a chance. Superb thread though and what a great array of hummers. See you all once I've done me snaps (couple of days I reckon).

cheers

Andy


----------



## Stuart Davies

watchnutz said:


> You call that space?


OUTstanding Bill! :wub:

Best thread on RLT for months guys...loving it!


----------



## watchnutz

I'll go a little formal and wear a tie for this serve.


----------



## pg tips

watchnutz said:


> I'll go a little formal and wear a tie for this serve.


If I was Umpire I'd give you the game for that one Bill. Abso-flaming-lutely beautiful!


----------



## Agent orange

A Speedy return but I think that's game over from me, all hummered out now.



















Cheers,

Gary


----------



## watchnutz

Who am I serving to?


----------



## watchnutz

Wha happened? I feel so lonely out here.


----------



## Silver Hawk

watchnutz said:


> What happened?


Isn't it obvious Bill? :huh:

You have more hummers than the rest of us  . Keep posting them though....what a collection! :yes:


----------



## pg tips

Looks like Bill's serving ACES and will win at a canter!

After seeing Jase's Tissonic yesterday and all these pics it does make me feel I must get an hummer back in my life!


----------



## Who. Me?

Last return, and I'm out...










Got a few in bits and donor movements, but that's all for the runners.


----------



## watchnutz

I envy all you guys with your 9210s. Maybe someday . (sigh)

This weak return will have to do.


----------



## Kevin Glover

A few shots of my speedsonic that has just been refurbed at STS- chuffed to bits!


----------



## feenix

Heres one of a Bulova 218 with a grey face and sunburst gold bezel. Don't know the tennis metaphors so it will have to be a straight shot.


----------



## feenix

Do I get another go for throwing a double? Here's my Eterna Sonic Electronic, bought from a forum member some time ago. Gold coloured, including the face, this watch looks a little dressy for everyday wear, but always draws comments on a night out.


----------



## foztex

Well done for keeping it going fellas, particularly Bill.

I've been away in New Zealand for a week and have a few days at home then off again for 10 days. I will try and get some pics done tomorrow failing that it will have to be mid April!

cheers

Andy


----------



## feenix

Its good to see so many of the different models in one place. Gives everyone a chance to see how easy it is to build up a pretty diverse and interesting looking collection. Only wish I had more myself


----------



## watchnutz

Sorry, didn't realize we were still playing. I was out in space.


----------



## feenix

My last one, sneaking in under the net


----------



## watchnutz

return


----------



## watchnutz

I'm not sure if I used that one before so I'll add this shot.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Brushing the cobwebs of my racket and.....thwack!


----------



## ketiljo

I'll play:


----------



## Silver Hawk

Straight down the side line:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

High lob....


----------



## scottswatches

four and a half years between posts! good though, as I missed it first time round

a cheeky drop shot with my IWC (with a bulova movement)



which has geniunely been on my wrist all day


----------



## handlehall

It's futile, SH is Roger Federer to everyone else's Buster Mottram. even if you came close to winning a set he'd' probably cheat by using a cusomer's watch....

Wanders off muttering.


----------



## flipperfin

Can someone aware me on what being an electrical watch means?  Ah guess ill google it, but they sure look interesting


----------



## Silver Hawk

handlehall said:


> It's futile, SH is Roger Federer to everyone else's Buster Mottram. even if you came close to winning a set he'd' probably cheat by using a cusomer's watch....


Cheat? CHEAT? 

Actually, Watchnutz (Bill) and Foztex (Andy) beat me in the last match we had... :taz: But I have a few new sneaky moves this time around, starting with this lob (ster):


----------



## Who. Me?

:clap: Yay, return of the best thread ever :clap:


----------



## Who. Me?

:cry2: But I can't post my latest as it hasn't arrived yet :cry2:

But this *almost* gives a clue...



Silver Hawk said:


>


----------



## Silver Hawk

Who. Me? said:


> :cry2: But I can't post my latest as it hasn't arrived yet :cry2:


eBay NOS Megasonic Lobster by any chance?


----------



## Who. Me?

Silver Hawk said:


> Who. Me? said:
> 
> 
> 
> :cry2: But I can't post my latest as it hasn't arrived yet :cry2:
> 
> 
> 
> eBay NOS Megasonic Lobster by any chance?
Click to expand...

No, not that good, I'm afraid.

ebay knackered Seamaster F300 Lobster (no bracelet on this one though - just the deployant). Got it for a fairly decent price, so it'll be going off for a refurb.

I'll have to do a wee bit more saving to complete the set though.


----------



## ketiljo

A bit to the left...


----------



## chocko

Returned


----------



## scottswatches

golden shot


----------



## ketiljo

Smack!


----------



## scottswatches

The Swiss team in the davies cup doubles have challengers


----------



## ketiljo

Too much wood


----------



## Silver Hawk

Double Whammy:


----------



## ketiljo

Double back sir:


----------



## Silver Hawk

Smash......


----------



## Magnetchief

Silver Hawk said:


> Double Whammy:


I have the green dialed version of this watch. My favourite.


----------



## Who. Me?

Silver Hawk said:


> Smash......


Oo, when did you get that? Only ever seen one of those before (although that might have been an f300).


----------



## Who. Me?

OK, you can cry foul now, but...

Multiball...










Yes, I know it's a foul, because I've posted the Speedsonic and the Ultronic before, (and the f300 Seamaster Lobster doesn't run (yet)), but the Chronolympic is new...










...and it seems to run fine.


----------



## ketiljo

Returned:


----------



## Silver Hawk

Who. Me? said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smash......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oo, when did you get that? Only ever seen one of those before (although that might have been an f300).
Click to expand...

6th July 2012....and the price I won it at will make you sick...and it was working. Result! :yes:


----------



## Silver Hawk

Multiball is clearly a foul...and this match is getting childish.....


----------



## ketiljo

Backhand:


----------



## Silver Hawk

Possibly my favourite 214 Accutron and so glad it wasn't converted to some ghastly Spaceview. Game point?


----------



## ketiljo

Game:


----------



## Silver Hawk

I wonder what the umpire will make of this ball?


----------



## Krispy

I think he might call it out - that's more of a vibrator than a hummer, isn't it?









Deuce.


----------



## ketiljo

Hard to match. Have to switch brand:


----------



## Silver Hawk

We need to get this topic moved to the Electronic Forum.....mods? :huh:


----------



## Silver Hawk

Thanks Mac! :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

You`re welcome :wink2:


----------



## StephenOrlac

Lousy smash


----------



## apm101

Just... running... to... swipe... at... a... topspin... lob... aaah!


----------



## Who. Me?

I don't know enough tennis terminology, so...

*Grunt*...










Movado Zenith (or Zenith Movado, if you prefer) Xl-tronic. Grey Guilloche dial, vintage Seiko strap.

This one languished in my 'projects' bin for a couple of years after I picked it up as a bargain. It was a runner, but came with a very poorly fitted replacement crystal.

In storage in the meantime, one of the coils died and I've failed miserably to find an appropriate crystal (who'd have thought it would be this hard to find a crystal for a fairly plain hummer?)

Recently expertly repaired by Paul with a coil from a NOS 9164 donor movement and NOS 4 o'clock 9162 date wheel (not easy to find) out of my parts box, and a domed crystal from Paul's (the only one that would fit).

With the parts cost (particularly that coil - it was working before I put it away :taz: ), it hasn't ended up being quite so much of a bargain.

I do like this dial though - the pictures don't do it justice. The guilloche effect really pops under bright light.


----------



## StephenOrlac

Very nice XL-Tronic indeed!

Back hand;


----------



## Thomasr

KrispyDK said:


> I think he might call it out - that's more of a vibrator than a hummer, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deuce.


Vibrators are always good


----------



## Who. Me?

I know I should wait until I've taken better pictures, but *fore*  ...










New (to me) gold plated Accutron Spaceview circa 1970. The low-light camera phone picture doesn't do this one justice either. It's very clean. Need to get a better strap though, this was the only one I had lying around that fitted.


----------



## StephenOrlac




----------



## scottswatches

internal shots? How about this?


----------



## Robin S




----------



## Silver Hawk

What's happened to all the tennis terms? Like "set" and "game" and....

*Twack!!* My point I believe!


----------



## StephenOrlac

Drop shot!


----------



## Silver Hawk

Double Whammy! :tongue2:


----------



## StephenOrlac

Game set and match!


----------



## Silver Hawk

StephenOrlac said:


> Game set and match!


Game and set maybe....but not yet match. I have yet to serve my ace :naughty: .


----------



## frogspawn

My point I think?


----------



## Silver Hawk

frogspawn said:


> My point I think?


Not sure about that. I've already posted the Megasonic version of this watch with *full* lobster bracelet :yes: .


----------



## StephenOrlac

Silver Hawk said:


> Game and set maybe....but not yet match. I have yet to serve my ace :naughty: .


Well, tie break then...


----------



## dobra

Bulova catalogue 74/75


----------



## dobra

Bulova variants with mine on top of the page


----------



## Silver Hawk

Nice original catalogues! :yes:

But not sure what the umpire will say......will they allow it? :tongue2:


----------



## dobra

My real name is Henri Nadal Dobra :taz:


----------



## frogspawn

A couple of odd balls


----------



## StephenOrlac

Very nice Skindiver, especially its bezel in such a mint condition!


----------



## rdwiow

dobra said:


> Bulova variants with mine on top of the page


Love it!


----------

